# Отек ягодицы



## Татьяна 22 (2 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Татьяна. Мне 26 лет. Есть проблемы с позвоночником: грыжа диска l5 s1 (десять лет назад 5.00 мм), сколиоз, "горб" на шее. Периодически бывают боли ноющие в спине... Раз в год в колю витамины группы В. Пол года  Беспокоит отек  или припухлость (не знаю как точно сказать) левой ягодицы и ноги до колена. Месторасположение Внизу ягодицы, ближе к внутренней поверхности бедра и вниз. Сначала появилась боль, жгучая, сильная, отдавала в половые губы. Подумала, что гинекология. Врач сказала, что в этой части нет патологий. Позже проявился отек, боль слабая при надавливании (как синяк). Пробовала йод, отек уменьшился, потом появился сам синяк на этом месте. Самочувствие стало удовлетворительным. Синяк прошел. Недели 2 ничего не беспокоило. Потом опять появился отек, боль не сильная. Обращалась к хирургу в поликлинику. Она ничего не увидела, проверила анальное отверстие - все в норме, сказала, что возможно это от сидения, выписала миновазин и троксевазин. Сделала 10 дней, не помогло. Отек не спадает до сих пор. Боль иногда бывает жгучая в ягодице и по внутренней поверхности бедра, до колена), при длительной нагрузке на ногу (ходить, стоять) . Теперь отек не сильный и распространился на ногу впереди и под ягодицей. На ощупь не твердый, под ним прощупываются мышцы ноги. Не горячий. Доставляет неудобство при ходьбе. Обращалась к неврологу, предположил, что вены, говорит, что неврология отеков не дает...было сделано УЗИ вен (прикрепляю) и мягких тканей ягодицы и ноги. Помогите разобраться что это? Уже замечалась с врачами... Все разводят руками. Очень на вас надеюсь!!! Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

Зачем ерунду разную колете? Вот и результат. Нужно очно смотреть и щупать (пальпировать).
Невролог иголочкой колол и молоточком стучал?


----------



## Татьяна 22 (2 Фев 2018)

Молоточком стучал, иглы не колол. Пощупал только спину и крестец. Сказал, что надо ударно-волновую терапию делать от 3х сеансов на всю спину. Назначил траумель 2.2 ч/з день... Колоть начала только на той неделе... Про увт думаю, но очень дорого выходит.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Фев 2018)

Назначения - "черт-те что и с боку бантик!" Менять лечащего врача! Новое МРТ.
Снимки сразу показать.


----------



## Татьяна 22 (2 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за ответ. Обязательно сделаю.


----------



## Татьяна 22 (8 Фев 2018)

Сделала сегодня МРТ. Результаты по ссылке https://ru.files.fm/u/syapuvdu#/. Фото много "весят", пришлось загрузить в файлообменник.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2018)

Вам желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), который после беседы и изучения снимков проведёт тщательный неврологический осмотр, установит диагноз и проведёт комплексное лечение.


----------



## Татьяна 22 (8 Фев 2018)

Спасибо


----------



## Светлана1333 (6 Июн 2018)

@Татьяна 22, добрый день, у меня очень похожие проблемы, боль сводящая в паху, отек бедра, ягодицы и еще жгучие боли в крестце и копчике, подскажите пож, вам помог поход к монуальщику?


----------



## Татьяна 22 (7 Июн 2018)

@Светлана1333, здравствуйте. Не помогло. Такое ощущение, что все лечение проводится по принципу "пальцем в небо"... И противовоспалительное кололи и мяли... Уже отчаялась. И к проктологу посылали, и к гинекологу... Никто ничего.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (7 Июн 2018)

На всякий случай посмотрите тут видео про ХТЗ боль. Там какой-то воспалительный процесс в мышцах. Пока сам ничего не понял.


----------

